# Single sheet of plywood rocking chair



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Neat idea. I would have liked a different profile on the arms, and he didn't use any dustmask while sanding. I think the seat is a bit too narrow for a lot of people too. But, all in all, not bad. I've been working on a rocker for adults, from plywood, for some time now. Won't be like this one much, except for being from plywood.
DIY Single Sheet of Plywood Rocking Chair
Oh yeah, I think 3/4" plywood may have been overkill, I think two layers of 1/2" would have been sufficient. I make kids puzzle rocker with 1/2" plywood, one layer, I can stand in the seat and it just creaks a bit where the pieces fit together, no worries about breakage.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

It's not for me, either, but I like the challenge and result with using a single sheet of plywood. Btw, his ROS had a shop vac connected so there probably wasn't a need to use a dust mask. I don't use one when the shop vac is connected.

David


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's a good idea and would work well for younger people but older folks I don't think it would be very comfortable.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Too heavy for me. Like JOAT said, 2 thicknesses of 1/2 inch should be OK. I have a "slapped together" work table top I made several years ago from 2 pieces of 1/2 inch ply, glued and screwed together. It is not a light weight and I keep telling myself I am going to set it out by the curb and let someone else wrastle with it!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Rocking chairs are nice but when you get older it's tough to get them started.>


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> It's a good idea and would work well for younger people but older folks I don't think it would be very comfortable.


Ah, but you put a pad on the back, and one on the seat, and it does make it comfortable.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like an easy CNC project! :grin:>>>


----------

